# New to the forums, weird yellow "corn-like" substance seen today



## mondenkind (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi everybody I'm new to this site and don't even know if I have IBS, but something's going on. I had a neuroendoncrine tumor removed from my mesenterium in 2008 and had my gallbladder removed in 2012. The tumor surgery left lots of scar tissue that causes lots of abdominal pain, gas, bloating, alternating diarrhea and constipation. But what happened today was a first and I'd like to really know what's going on. Last night I had lots of abdominal pain again and I drank some peppermint tea, which helped some. From experience I know that the next day I will have a large BM after this kind of pain. I often go two or three days without a BM. So I was able to go normally this morning. Then later today I got some severe cramps and all the sudden had a really big urge to go and barely made it to the toilet before I had explosive diarrhea. As I was turning and getting ready to clean myself up, I noticed that within all the loose stool there were about 10 pieces of stool that were shaped like rabbit food; not rabbit pellets but rabbit FOOD, longer, oval, with blunt ends. They were totally separate in shape and clearly visible. I took a Q-Tip and poked one of them and it was soft and slimy (sorry, so much TMI) Inside these things was a yellow shell-like substance, like undigested corn (collapsed shell). I have not had any corn recently that I remember. I checked another one and it had the same thing in it. What the heck is it??

Here is the kicker: When I cleaned my cat's litterbox that morning she had something like this in her poo too, but she didn't have diarrhea, it was sort of buried in one of her turds. I was wondering then how she got that, but she will eat random things lying on the floor so I wasn't too surprised. But when I saw it in my own poo, I started freaking out. I'm currently treating both my cats for intestinal parasites but this looks nothing like a worm or even worm egg. It looks like a chick pea or, like I said, corn. the only other thing I can think of is, I ate a pomegranate the other day that wasn't quite ripe yet, the kernels were only light red instead of dark red. But these pieces were bright yellow, so I don't really see the connection.

I've had many CT scans and blood work donw for this abdominal pain and they never find anything; I'm always told it's scar tissue. I've learned to live with it but these yellow pieces are freaking me out. Googled it, other people have seen these things too but nobody knows what it is.


----------

